# Is Paraguard safe for babies and Nerites? and another?



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Safe with babies, but I had it kill off my nerites.... I would get a small HOB and run carbon after. You also need to do water changes as bottle suggest


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Depending on how back the infection is, paraguard will kill off any shrimp that are "too far along" the infection. Like.. the shrimp would've died later on anyway, but paraguard seems to speed up the process.

Didn't kill nerites for me. Just tinted the water blue-ish. Could see it on my silicon lol


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Well I got another tank I can put Mr. Nerite in. I don't recall seeing anything on the bottle about water changes. I'll have to check again. Thank you!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Depending on how back the infection is, paraguard will kill off any shrimp that are "too far along" the infection. Like.. the shrimp would've died later on anyway, but paraguard seems to speed up the process.
> 
> Didn't kill nerites for me. Just tinted the water blue-ish. Could see it on my silicon lol



They aren't sick at all, just a few have vorticella (only 5 that I've seen) and my tank has too many plants for me to catch the suckers for salt dips. But there's about 70 babies in there.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> You also need to do water changes as bottle suggest


There are no instructions about water changes on the bottle or on Seachem's website. Through some sleuthing I found more info though and straight from Seachem they say it is completely ineffective after 24 hours and won't build up in the tank. So I think I'll just stick to normal water changes and probably not run carbon (might change my mind on that, just money I'd prefer not to spend right now). 


Still on the fence about the nerite but I'll probably remove him just to be safe cause I do love that little snail. 

Thanks again for the info everyone!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Give this a read if you have time! http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/277-shrimp-bacterial-infection-paraguard I assume it'll be the same as a treatment for bacteria infection. So treat, wait 3 days, and then do a large WC. Repeat if needed.

Your babies should be fine in that case. But I've never had vortecilla before :X


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

That's one of the ones I found in my sleuthing Diwu but thanks for posting again for others. From what I'm reading it sounds like it should be a 3 day treatment for the Vorticella, but I'm going to start baby steps with a smaller dose so may go longer than 3 days. It bothers me more than it bothers them I'm sure. Nobody seems sick or having any trouble eating. The stuff is still super small, nothing like the pics folks generally post before they realize they have a problem. In the past I've just done a salt dip and all was fine, but there's too dang many of them now and my plants went out of control so much harder to catch specific shrimp!


----------

